# My gas scooter problem..HELP!!!!!!



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

ok, heres my problem, i have a 33cc 2-cycle engine. my motor starts up fine. but when i give it some gas, it hesitates before really reving up....now...when theres no load on it, its ok. but when i go to ride it, as soon as give it full throttle..it chokes out or sumthing, it just dies..wtf???

and my other problem is when i finally get it going about 15mph..(top speed is 20)....i have to back off the throttle before it will start to go faster. i can only give it full throttle once im going about 15-17mph. otherwise it dies, or starts to.

i just had the carb rebuilt, new spark plug, air filter is beautiful, compression is fantastic. so WHATS GOING ON?????


----------



## dj722000 (Oct 29, 2008)

Could be the fact that you need to tweek the needles a little more from factory specs. Just remember where you started from before turning them. Do you have a fuel tank on it like a motorcycle? If you do, check the fuel screen in it and make sure its not dirty and make sure you dont have any kinks in the fuel line.


----------



## parttime (Apr 18, 2006)

I'm curious, is the problem the same as before the tune-up?


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

yes, this was happening before the tune-up as well. im going to replace the fuel filter today and ill let yuou know if that fixed my problem!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

my carb does not have an adjustment screw, its just factory set...do you think this could be a problem??


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

i just put the new fuel filter on and im having the same problem....full throttle=engine dies....but only on acceleration(once im moving at an ok speed then i can give it full throttle) WHATS GOING ON GUYS?????


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

I would suggest mixing 1/2 fuel with 1/2 Sea Foam or Cheveron Techron, enough for it to idle for about 30 minutes(don't rev the engine while using this mixture), It should clean any mild varnish and add a little flexability to the diaphram. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Like geogrubb says, you have a fuel restriction, probably varnish (decomposed fuel). When you back off on the throttle and it picks up, you're increasing the venturi vacuum and it then draws more fuel temporarily correcting the lean mixture condition - that's "what's going on."


----------

